# Gigantic Burger



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I snatched this pic from another site. Looks like the "buns" are actually three toasted/melted cheese, bacon and egg sandwiches... <G>


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Huge!!!


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

too much for me. Novel idea though. I'll bet you can't' even taste the beef in that sandwich. Make it with one egg and 1/2 the number of bread slices and I might be there. Actually delete all the bread and substite a slice of Texas Toast on each end, and _that_ would be good. That is all....


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

WOW! That picture alone stopped my heart!
Glad I have my home defibrilator! :biggrin:


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

looks great.


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Yummy looking stuff right there...


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I would call that the Heart Attack Special.


----------



## Mr.Erskine-cl (Nov 28, 2008)

Define gluttony


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

...and then have THIS for dinner. <G>


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

That's serious!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Squid
Try Sam's Dinner on I-10 and Kirkwood, it used to be the old Kirkwood Pharmacy on the Southeast corner.
Ask for the All Day Burger.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

canney said:


> Squid
> Try Sam's Dinner on I-10 and Kirkwood, it used to be the old Kirkwood Pharmacy on the Southeast corner.
> Ask for the All Day Burger.


I know that place! It's been years since I've been there though. I'll have to swing by there some time...

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

My lipid profile just went into orbit while my cholesterol jumped from 160 to 245.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Cypress said:


> I would call that the Heart Attack Special.


oh yeah. how do you eat that?


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Very slowly and with a large Diet Soda. LOL


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks oh so good. I think I'm going to make that tonight.


----------

